# Wood smoking flavor index?



## bigsticky (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm very new to this, and havent had a lot of luck finding exactly what I need on the internet.

There's very few woods I'm familiar with. Hickory and Alder are as far as I've ventured.   I'm Canadian, but lived in St Louis for 5 years. I picked up on barbecueing and meat smoking while I was down there, but didn't get much hands-on experience. No one wanted a rookie to run the show. I can't say I blame them. I live in Vancouver, Canada now. We have LOTS of trees, but mostly softwood. Fruit trees are around, but arent readily available.

Someone on this forum posted a link to a website where you can but just about any wood you want. Very helpful, but like I said, there's a lot I don't know.

If anyone could give me their input on flavor properties, I'd greatly appreciate it. Which woods go well with which meats, which woods are stronger, which are milder, do any woods have a sweetness to them ...

Thanks in advance


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a link to a Wiki that might be of help to you.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (Sep 30, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> Here is a link to a Wiki that might be of help to you.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food
> 
> It's all good my friend.




 Rich, thanks for that post. I didn't see that wiki.


----------

